

Show HN: Dynamic Cards Against Humanity cards based on Facebook data - ghempton
https://deckepic.com

======
xianshou
Excellent and maniacally twisted idea. Nonetheless, a couple suggestions:
Don't use full names, and limit to the most prominent FB details, especially
shared ones. The cards I generated sounded pretty formal and referenced all
sorts of socially mined data I knew nothing about.

------
cmsimike
Shut up and take my money!

Ordered.. I can't wait to get these cards. Brilliant Idea.

 __Edit __I am a _huge_ fan of Cards Against Humanity!

------
Cryode
Ironically, when sharing this link on Facebook, it has zero Open Graph info or
even basic meta data imported explaining what it is.

------
dale31
"DeckEpic would like to access your public profile, friend list, email
address, News Feed, birthday, work history, education history, hometown,
interests, current city, religious and political views, personal description,
likes and your friends' work histories, education histories, hometowns,
interests, current cities, religious and political views, personal
descriptions and likes."

Eesh. I understand why it's asking for this data, but I can't help but feel
that that DeckEpic may be mining for more nefarious purposes.

------
xianshou
Good addition: utilize the Bang with Friends bug and make fun of people using
the app. Or relentlessly rag on _certain friends of mine who are playing too
much Candy Crush._

------
mdwrigh2
CAH == Cards Against Humanity (<http://cardsagainsthumanity.com/>), in case
that wasn't clear to everyone.

------
Falling3
This seems really cool, but it didn't quite work for me. I was able to create
a deck, but unable to select which friends it would be based on.

Awesome idea though!

------
rongenre
I really like this -- I'd spend some time making it pretty when I post funny
cards to FB [the thumbnail doesn't look great].

------
lesinski
Bravo to the team who put this together.

------
shoyer
Interesting, but it's looks like you're under too high of a load right now for
me to select my friends.

------
patmcguire
This is creepily good.

